# New to the board



## wulfin (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello,

I stumbled across the boards yesterday and thought i should definitely hang out for a bit 

I have 2 female cats, Jynx (black DSH, 2yo), and Eithne - a calico (about 4.. spca rescue).

Jynx actually very recently went through a rather traumatic experience (she jumped off the 4th floor balcony .. i still have no idea why and all balcony priviledges are now revoked) and is slowly recovering from that (happened just this sunday, she was brought home from the vet yesterday). I just have to convince her that she needs to eat :roll: 

I've had both cats approximately 2 years along with my other pet obsessions (fish aquariums).

I'll post pictures once Jynx's shaved patches fill back in and i can get a good picture of them both.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum, Wulfin. By all means, restrict the access to the balcony. High rise syndrome in cat's isn't all that uncommon.


----------



## wulfin (Apr 26, 2005)

The funny thing is Jynx has never been an outside cat and if taken outside, she freaks out. Yet she was always at home on the balcony and always stayed close to the building. So what happened, i'm not sure.

My other cat, however, is already feeling the restriction. Eithne was outdoors for the first several years of her life and while i take her outside on leash and harness for "outside-time" whenever i can, and now she sits at the balcony door and just cries. But, i don't want to chance it.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome. Glad you could join us. Sorry about your poor kitty. I hope she gets better soon. I also own a fish tank too. It is a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! I am fairly new myself. I have a kitty who also wants to go outside on her own. I take her for walks on the leash but this just makes her more anxious to get out I think. She also jumped from a second story window once but escaped injury. I hope yours has a speedy recovery!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I can't believe she fell down, it must of been so scary! Welcome to the forum also and post pics later :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the 3 furrys below


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Donna and your furry kids to Cat Forum
Glad Jynx is on the road to recovery.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## wulfin (Apr 26, 2005)

i have now put some pictures up at: http://www.wulfin.com/cats/


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & pretty cats!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Jynx, Eithne, and Wulfin!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

oops, double post....


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

